# breeder recommendations in midwest



## Bridget01 (Jun 27, 2016)

Hi, It has been two years since Heidi passed and I am beginning to do research to get a GSD puppy from a breeder. I am located in Iowa, and do not want to buy a pup sight unseen. Also, would like to visit the kennel before choosing one. So it can't be TOO far away, although any state around Iowa would be ok. I am looking for a small hobbyist breeder with healthy pups. I am not too concerned with particular health clearances as much as overall good health, longevity of their dogs, that sort of thing. The puppy will be primarily a pet, but my husband and I are willing to try some dog sports if the pup wants to. Black/tan or red/tan is my favorite, but would consider the beautiful sables and blacks. I am looking to spend $800-$1,200 purchase price, but negotiable if I found a kennel I really love. Does anyone have any recommendations? I am just beginning to look, so not in any big hurry. Thanks.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Not really a recommendation ...more of a limited observation of 1 dog.....but...my neighbor got her GSD from Jerland Kennels in WI......nice disposition...looks to be a WGSL....nice energy level for a pet....can't vouch for the longevity yet....but overall seems like a wonderful pet....and a good looker to boot....might be worth taking a look at...... I think they did a good job matching my neighbor's abilities and desires with the pup they sold her.....which may have been more $$$ than what you mentioned.

SuperG


----------



## Bridget01 (Jun 27, 2016)

Thanks. I will check this out.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Jerland is not a kennel I would recommend


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Xeph said:


> Jerland is not a kennel I would recommend


I accept that with some due respect.....I know you can't elaborate in this thread.....but maybe you can respond with a PM for my own edification.

I have no affiliation nor owned one of their dogs.....but always curious regarding breeders in my area....since I have seen one of their products.


Thanks,

SuperG


----------



## feeder08 (Jan 11, 2017)

*breeder in Indiana*

If your looking for an excellent temperament and beautiful looking shep german line look at Vom Lebenstraum German Shepherds. They have a few litters just born . I had just got my male from them . extremely nice and Knowlegable breeder. great pricing and excellent hip/elbow breeders. I had just got a male from them . amazing dog quick learner. Good luck!:wink2:


----------



## Bridget01 (Jun 27, 2016)

Thanks. I will definitely check Vom Lebenstraum out!


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

SuperG said:


> Not really a recommendation ...more of a limited observation of 1 dog.....but...my neighbor got her GSD from Jerland Kennels in WI......nice disposition...looks to be a WGSL....nice energy level for a pet....can't vouch for the longevity yet....but overall seems like a wonderful pet....and a good looker to boot....might be worth taking a look at...... I think they did a good job matching my neighbor's abilities and desires with the pup they sold her.....which may have been more $$$ than what you mentioned.
> 
> SuperG


I know I've shared with you my reservations on this kennel. I would not buy a dog from there. On the other hand, the Jerland dogs I've met had nice temperaments and were very pretty dogs, I just wouldn't buy a dog from them.

OP, if you are open to looking at show lines, go to the Minneapolis-St. Paul GSD club website. There are some excellent breeders in that club. There are also two I can name from whom I would be very leery of buying a puppy, so PM me if you think you might be considering someone and I'll tell you if they're one of the two. The catch is that from any breeder in that club, it is likely their prices would either be at the top of your budget or way above it, so consider that and consider whether you'd be willing to save up and wait, or if you would need to look for a less expensive puppy.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

SuperG said:


> I accept that with some due respect.....I know you can't elaborate in this thread.....but maybe you can respond with a PM for my own edification.
> 
> I have no affiliation nor owned one of their dogs.....but always curious regarding breeders in my area....since I have seen one of their products.
> 
> ...


I can't speak for Jackie, but I sent you a PM.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi Bridget01 , 

When I was puppy-searching a a few years ago I found far more contacts and possibilities in Wisconsin and Illinois than I did in Iowa, for whatever reason. I didn't search into Minnesota, so I'd follow WateryTart's recommendation there.

You can find a pretty good variety of different types of GSD's and GSD venues to observe in SE Wisconsin, if that isn't too terribly far from where you are.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

this looks like something you're looking for, a BYB type that's AKC inspected and registered dogs in MO. your price range. lady is very professional. most here will say to steer clear of this type of kennel, she does have many puppies for sale at a time and no special titles on the parents. i got 2 dogs from her that turned out healthy and great temperament. both passed CKC less than a year old. other than that it would be up to you to check them out.

Marilyn's German Shepherds - Purebred Registered German Shepherd puppies


----------



## gsdsteve (Apr 24, 2010)

You can get a decent working line pup in that price neighborhood. I would stay away from BYB's!


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

scarfish said:


> this looks like something you're looking for, a BYB type that's AKC inspected and registered dogs in MO. your price range. lady is very professional. most here will say to steer clear of this type of kennel, she does have many puppies for sale at a time and no special titles on the parents. i got 2 dogs from her that turned out healthy and great temperament. both passed CKC less than a year old. other than that it would be up to you to check them out.
> 
> Marilyn's German Shepherds - Purebred Registered German Shepherd puppies


They passed their Canadian Kennel Club? Their Continental Kennel Club? Do you mean their C*G*C?

OP, I looked at this website and I would not even bother to email this "breeder" much less buy a puppy.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

WateryTart said:


> They passed their Canadian Kennel Club? Their Continental Kennel Club? Do you mean their C*G*C?
> 
> OP, I looked at this website and I would not even bother to email this "breeder" much less buy a puppy.


yeah i meant CGC.


----------



## Bridget01 (Jun 27, 2016)

Thank you for the advice, both of you, WateryTart and WIBackpacker. I will definitely check out the MN club. I attended the MN state fair last summer and they had a booth. They had some very nice looking dogs there. My daughter lives in Minneapolis so I am up there often anyhow. Thanks.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Bridget01 said:


> Thank you for the advice, both of you, WateryTart and WIBackpacker. I will definitely check out the MN club. I attended the MN state fair last summer and they had a booth. They had some very nice looking dogs there. My daughter lives in Minneapolis so I am up there often anyhow. Thanks.


I think it's possible you might've met WateryTart, then.  Good luck in your search!


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Bridget01 said:


> Thank you for the advice, both of you, WateryTart and WIBackpacker. I will definitely check out the MN club. I attended the MN state fair last summer and they had a booth. They had some very nice looking dogs there. My daughter lives in Minneapolis so I am up there often anyhow. Thanks.


I would highly recommend going up for a weekend and heading out to Lake Elmo on a Friday night to watch training. Meet some dogs. See if there are dogs you like. Ask who their breeders were. I haven't gotten my lazy butt out there in over a month to train or attend a meeting, but eventually I'll resume. (Sometime when I don't feel like I might actually fall asleep behind the wheel driving from Minneapolis to Lake Elmo.) I want to say puppies train at 6, beginning/basic at 7, and novice at 8. I think intermediate is also at 8, but I forget. Anyway, if you go between 7 and 9, you will probably see a fair number of dogs. Most of us in the novice class have dogs about 2 or 3 or older and have been training there since our dogs were puppies. The club from which they rent space will occasionally need the GSD club to cancel classes, so I'd recommend following GSDCMSP on Facebook to get current information on any such cancellations, before you plan a trip.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

WIBackpacker said:


> I think it's possible you might've met WateryTart, then.  Good luck in your search!


Now I'm curious! But I met SO MANY people the day we were out there. There were so many people that my dog said, "Forget this" and retreated to the back of the bench to take a nap and ignore everyone.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

FWIW....I had 2 GSDs from show breeders listed on the Minneapolis-St. Paul GSD club site......unfortunately I had horrible luck with both ASLs....one died at 6 from cancer.....the second had DM and EPI and I sent her on her way at 8......I will say the breeder was more than understanding with my first ASL and was willing to make things "right" even after 6 years......I respected that greatly. I did find that after informing the breeder of my second ASL with the DM....the breeder tested all the dogs for DM ....and discontinued using a particular dog in her breeding program because the dog tested "at risk" or "carrier".

As I mentioned earlier " unfortunately I had horrible luck".....and I stand on that....just bad luck... I became pretty good friends with the breeder over the years and believe the breeder has honorable intentions and demonstrated as such.

Not to hijack the thread.....but does anybody know if DM is as prevalent in European GSDs as it is/was in American bred ASLs ?

SuperG


----------

